# Captain America



## soliloquy (Jul 26, 2011)

didn't see a post about this...haven't seen it, but its getting decent reviews.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not an explosions/action movie kind of guy, but I will be going to see this. If the trailer is anything to go by, I'm predicting a 7/10.


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 26, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I'm not an explosions/action movie kind of guy, but I will be going to see this. If the trailer is anything to go by, I'm predicting a 7/10.



whats what the movie is getting from imdb and rt as well...


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 26, 2011)

I saw it a few days ago; and I fell asleep during it


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 26, 2011)

just saw it
and i have to say, i'm actually very impressed. story telling was done fairly well with great emphasis on character development. 
i cant say i was a fan, nor knowledgeable about captain americas history, so i'm not sure what they left out. but still its well done.
it was great to see ties with iron man, stark, and thor as well. still no mention of hulk though. 

they did have some technical issues here and there that just can not make sense from a scientific or even a magical perspective. 
and one thing that really irritated me...how the fuck does he know how to fly EVERY flying object he comes across? 


also, there is a smal tidbit at the end that shows glimpse of the Avengers in 2012. someone was missing there for some odd reason :S


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Went and saw it last night. Overall, I'm gonna give it an 8/10. I put it a little below the Iron Man movies. I thought the story was pretty decent, the character development was good, and I thought the casting was great.

And I was thinking the exact same thing as the above post. Where did he gain the knowledge to pilot all of these things?


----------



## Varcolac (Jul 27, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> it was great to see ties with iron man, stark, and thor as well. still no mention of hulk though.



The blood samples after the first chase were the Hulk reference. Hulk and the Abomination are failed attempts to reverse-engineer the serum and the vita-rays from Rogers's blood samples.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jul 27, 2011)

character development and casting were prime in this as mentioned before

it did seem to lack something to make it stand out.
but it was good for what it was worth 7/10


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 27, 2011)

i'd have to say, out of the entire series, the weakest movie in my opinion had been iron man II. kinda disappointed that they wont have any other squeals till AFTER avengers movie. maybe they will have an iron man 3, but i doubt it...

and now i'm really curious about captain america...comparing to Thor and Iron man, captain america is rather useless. he isn't that strong. he isn't immortal. he isn't invincible...he just has a lot of courage. how exactly is that going to stand up against Hulk?

also, i really laughed out loud when captain america punched a glass while in water. the pressure system would make it impossible for that to be done! even if you have super human strength! 



also, if anyone has seen Hulk (the last one, 2009?), there is a deleted scene where they show captain americas frozen body lying on one of the ice glaciers and it gets tossed into the water...i wonder how they will tie that into the movie. however, hulk was in alaska at the time...


spoiler for captain america!


Spoiler



and where exactly did captain america land at the end of the movie? if he is going towards new york from Europe, there is no body of ice that can be found between the two continents other than greenland. but greenland is REALLY far away and way too far north. and whatever body of ice captain america hit seemed to be just kilometers away from new york...what the fuck?


----------



## MFB (Jul 27, 2011)

This was probably my favorite out of all the comic book movies that came out recently. I like Thor and found it to just be a fun movie, and from what I heard, Green Lantern was garbage and I've knocked Ryan Reynolds as Hal Jordan since day one so I skipped it, but this was awesome overall. 

Chris Evans was built like a beast, and Hugo Weaving as Red Skull was an awesome choice; even the small part by Tommy Lee Jones was hilarious.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 30, 2011)

I feel like they crank out these marvel movies a consistently similar decent quality level. Spiderman seemed to be their most concerted effort. Still this was my favorite marvel hero movie yet. They're making a hawkeye movie with jeremy renner. Hugo weaving is a sick actor.


----------



## MFB (Jul 30, 2011)

Hawkeye has most likely been in the works since Avengers was planned, and since he got confirmed for a cameo in Thor and for Avengers, people are expecting it so give them what they want I suppose  I'm perfectly fine with Marvel doing superhero movies as long as they're up to par with the current string (with the exception of Green Lantern)


----------



## Rock4ever (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought the movie was pretty good. Cap's skill set is kind of mundane compared to other super heroes- he just throws his shield a couple times while firing a pistol so it's not filled with the level of special effects we're used to in superhero movies. But it's set in the 1940's and in line with the comic so I'm fine with it. 

I have a game called Marvel Ultimate Alliance and he's one of my fave characters to play in that.


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 1, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> also, if anyone has seen Hulk (the last one, 2009?), there is a deleted scene where they show captain americas frozen body lying on one of the ice glaciers and it gets tossed into the water...i wonder how they will tie that into the movie. however, hulk was in alaska at the time...


Probably why it was deleted in from the Hulk movie.

I loved CPT America. Sure there's some "weird" in consistency between deleted scenes, ability to fly EVERYTHING, etc....but thought it was really good. I had already seen the trailer for Avengers after it leaked. Banner/Hulk is definitely in it, just dunno what capacity.

Weaving AND the costume as Red Skull was simply awesome.


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 1, 2011)

I had more fun watching Green Lantern, I'm not really into Captain America though.

It was a good movie, just what I expected it to be. Cool to see Bucky as a badass atleast. 

Who was the guy with the handlebar 'stache and bowler? Or was his "wait until I get a club of my own" foreshadowing the break out?

I'm pissed they replaced Edward Norton with Mark Ruffalo. His Hulk movie was awesome.


----------



## tjrlogan (Aug 1, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Who was the guy with the handlebar 'stache and bowler?


 
That guy was "Dum Dum Dugan" (played by Neil McDonough), a supporting character in the Marvel Universe.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 1, 2011)

Completely average like all the other more recent Marvel films (Avenger-related). Nothing particularly wrong with it, just nothing that made me want to ever watch it again. It's like there's this conveyor belt that produces mediocre superhero movies and they're just putting names in and the films come rolling out.

My main gripe (other than the way Rogers last line, so much for love!) was much of the way it was shot reminded me of TV rather than film, the cinematographer was really dodgy at times.

Also I saw it in 3D and can't bloody wait for the Hobbit to be (AFAIK) the first film shot at 48fps. 3D really suffers with fast pans and motion, and 24fps is an archaic standard even in 2D. GIVE US MOAR FRAMES!


----------



## MFB (Aug 2, 2011)

I thought the 3D in it was fine


----------



## giantchris (Aug 4, 2011)

Dunno what ages you guys are but my Dad absolutely loved it reminded him of his childhood. I really liked it. The scenes after the credits were pretty cool too.


----------

